# Ayuda con rotura de IGBTs



## Asier (Jun 23, 2005)

Hola a todos,
En mi diseño tengo un microcontrolador PIC con el cual y a partir de uno de sus puertos ataco directamente a través de una resistencia de 1K el Gate de mi IGBT.
El IGBT lo utilizo para alimentar unas lamparas normales (incandescencia).
Mi problema es que el IGBT se rompe con mucha facilidad, quedandose cortocircuitado. A mayor corriente de colector (2A), mas facil se rompen(También es verdad que con el filamento de las lamparas en frio la corriente de pico es mayor).
El caso es que no se cual es el efecto que hace que se rompan los IGBT en mi circuito (si Latch-up, SOA o potencia en la conmutacion).

Alguien me podria echar una mano ?

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 21, 2005)

Probaste un circuito RC a la entrada para filtrar los picos de tensión que se producen en la conmutación? (R=100ohm x 2 watt y C=10uF x 250V)


----------



## rony pinto (Sep 11, 2005)

Pero eso no es malo el conectar ficicamente el circuito de control con el de potencia, porque no usar un optoaislador y tiristores triacs o algo por el estilo


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 11, 2005)

Alimentas el gate del IGBT directamente con un pullup de 1K desde el PIC?

Tengo entendido que la tensión de gate debe ser lo suficientemente alta como para que se establezca la conducción colector-emisor.  Me refiero a tensiones alrededor de15 volt para garantizar full saturación. Además como la capacitancia gate-emisor es muy alta, a veces te recomiendan que uses la misma técnica que para polarizar un mosfet. También se acostumbra realizar un ajuste de bias en el gate para reducir las pérdidas por apagado utilizando voltaje negativo. 

La resistencia de 1K me parece que es un poco elevada, lo que hace que la carga/descarga de la capacitancia del gate sea muy muy lenta. Normalmente están en el orden de los 10 a 100 Ohm.

Los circuitos tipicos manejadores de IGBT que he visto son como este:
Nota: me faltó colocarle una resistencia de base a la salida del opto.






Me parece que estas trabajando el componente muy alejado del punto de saturación y se está quemando por fatiga.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## negro el 11 (Sep 15, 2005)

Colocate un triac para manejar la potencia y no vas a tener mas problemas, asi trabajan los secuenciales de luces, desde la salida del pic con una resistencia de 1.5 K al gate.


----------

